

Ask HN: Best ad network to use to monetize site? - rpweber

I'd like to add advertisements to one of the sites I'm working on in order to monetize it. I know of google ad sense, but was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for other ad networks or programs I should be considering instead (or in addition to) Google Ad Sense.
======
Travis
If you sign up for the google DPF (doubleclick for publishers) program, you
get the option to tie in other ad networks. AFAIK, google's interface will
manage your ad inventory for you. It says it even allows you to sell your own
ads, and it will select the highest performing ones to display automatically
(and adjust based on inventory).

In general, I figure that you should start with adsense (because it's the
simplest to add in and get a lot of relevant ads). Then you want to look for
more focused networks, as the general rule is you'll get better performance
the more focused you are.

~~~
rpweber
Thanks Travis. I actually just tried signing up for ad sense, and they
rejected my app due to lack of content. Basically, the app provides a lot of
charts and graphs based on user data, but doesn't have much in the way of
text, and it appears Google Ad Sense won't work effectively in that case. I'll
take a look at google DPF and see if I can use other ad networks as per your
suggestion. Thanks for the tip!

------
manmanic
I've seen the best results with Tribal Fusion and Casale Media. Unless you're
in a high-premium field, don't expect more than $2 EPM for a 300x250 (or
equivalent area) spot.

~~~
primitive
ValueClick Media and Burst Media are a couple of other top tier ad networks to
look into. Google AdSense is obviously another option worth considering.

I did a short write up of using the major players over at
<http://www.adbalance.com/ad-networks/>

Depending on your niche and traffic though you may be better either directly
selling to advertisers (serving/tracking ads through OpenX, Google DFP, or OIO
Publisher is pretty straight forward).

Again depending on your niche you might find a vertical ad network - there are
these for food, health, religion, music, sport and pretty much any other
popular vertical you can think of. They tend to get better ads at better rates
- but obviously have higher entry requirements.

------
calebhicks
You should look at selling your own adspace using tools like OIOPublisher or
OpenX OnRamp.

I'm not sure the amount of traffic that you have, but OpenX has served me
greatly on a similar project.

It's important to note the market your app attracts. If it's highly sought
after and lucrative, you may be able to find a small advertising network
focused on your niche. Something to think about.

~~~
rpweber
Thanks! Hadn't heard of those but will look into it. Appreciate the
suggestions.

